# Stupid Newbie Question



## anstissk (Apr 12, 2011)

How do you make a signiture and move up in your rank?


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 12, 2011)

It's based on number of posts.  Or you can subscribe to be a Premier member like I did, it's really inexpensive and also removes the ads and you get this Premier tag.


----------



## anstissk (Apr 12, 2011)

same for the signiture or how do you do that?


----------



## eman (Apr 12, 2011)

At top of page click on    my profile.

 Scroll down to bottom of the page below your activity, click on edit signature and then you can make or edit your signature.


----------



## flash (Apr 12, 2011)

eman said:


> At top of page click on    my profile.
> 
> Scroll down to bottom of the page below your activity, click on edit signature and then you can make or edit your signature.




Of course don't expect to do anything more than text.


----------

